# Gloves or No Gloves?



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I like to have a pair of CLC's framer's gloves on hand, but anymore I haven't been wearing them at all. In fact I generally prefer to go without just because my hands won't be damp all day, and I've built up proper callouses on my hands.

Wearing gloves all the time kept my hands soft, which is great for my girlfriend, but if for whatever reason I didn't have them on, I would be more likely to cut myself from minor things.

Winter time calls for gloves, even down here. Working with EMT on a chilly day is no fun.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would say 95% of the work I do, I dont wear gloves. They always seem to get in the way. Pretty much the only time I wear gloves, They are rated for 1Kv and I am disconnecting, or connecting a service. I did mess my thumb up bad many months ago, and its just getting back to normal... I do wish I had some leather gloves on then.

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I like to have a pair of CLC's framer's gloves on hand, but anymore I haven't been wearing them at all. In fact I generally prefer to go without just because my hands won't be damp all day, and I've built up proper callouses on my hands.
> 
> Wearing gloves all the time kept my hands soft, which is great for my girlfriend, but if for whatever reason I didn't have them on, I would be more likely to cut myself from minor things.
> 
> Winter time calls for gloves, even down here. Working with EMT on a chilly day is no fun.


 
I very seldom wear gloves either. Like you said maybe in the winter. I used to joke with my co workers and tell them I wanna get my hands calloused enough that I can knock somebody out with an open handed b*tch slap!! :whistling2: jokingly, of course.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

No poll?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

These are the pair I have. They're hemmed where the fingers are cut off so they don't fray. I should get a pair of cheap leather gloves though just for when I'm hauling the heavy $hit. I keep reminding myself to do that when I'm in a situation where they would be useful. The rim on the panels we unloaded off the truck sliced me pretty good a few weeks ago. Wouldn't have if the jacka$$ on the front end had acted as if there was somebody (me), carrying the other end.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

No gloves for me.


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

No gloves, I have some in my pouch for dealing with oily flex though.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

william1978 said:


> No poll?


Yeah I shoulda put up a poll.

I wasn't in my right mind, I blame it on the habanero.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shaffer87 said:


> No gloves, I have some in my pouch for dealing with oily flex though.


 Yea, I do wear a pair of gloves when dealing with oily MC or flex.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

im constantly in ceilings and dealing with tiles... i always wear them. i have fiberglass in my hands.

i also get it in my hands from my glo-rods


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> i also get it in my hands from my glo-rods


 What are glo-rods?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What are glo-rods?


see, glo-stix. but then people would think im talking about the things you snap

http://www.greenlee.com/archive/ma4945.pdf


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I was thinking you were talking about the things that you break and they glow for about a day.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I used to always wear gloves, but the last few years I've been taking them off at meal time and at bed time. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I always wear gloves crawling through attic and crawl spaces.

Put your hand down on a exposed #6 finish nail and you will understand why 

It was from a piece of molding that used to "picture frame" the attic hole in the closet

It came loose and wound up inside the attic just waiting for me to put my hand down


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I always wear gloves crawling through attic and crawl spaces.
> 
> Put your hand down on a exposed #6 finish nail and you will understand why
> 
> ...


Yeah, at least if you're wearing gloves, you'll have something on to soak up the blood and you won't drip it all over the place.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I used to always wear gloves, but the last few years I've been taking them off at meal time and at bed time. :laughing:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i always wear the dollar gloves with the red paint on them , working with bx and pipe all the time will haves your hands filthy


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Some people use gloves to keep from hurting their hands.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I sure like those gloves!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I used to always wear gloves, but the last few years I've been taking them off at meal time and at bed time. :laughing:



:lol:

Did you only wear one like Michael Jackson?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I sure like those gloves!


Sorry but those women are nasty. 

Plus they aren't fat enough for my taste. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, at least if you're wearing gloves, you'll have something on to soak up the blood and you won't drip it all over the place.


I see you have been there before :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I sure like those gloves!


They look store bought :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Plus they aren't fat enough for my taste. :laughing:


Calling a women "fat" won't get you in the "front" door and don't even think of walking around to the back :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Some people use gloves to keep from hurting their hands.


Combined I.Q. </= 80

I wear gloves when roughing in commercial work, seems to save me from the 32434523 nicks and scrapes that come with the job.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Combined I.Q. </= 80


Someone tell the lady on the left her "cash register" is overflowing


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Sorry but those women are nasty.
> 
> Plus they aren't fat enough for my taste. :laughing:


I will take 2 for the team


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been wearing my gloves for just about everything to do with work for the last 10 years. There is a preconceived myth that u can't work with them but the proper glove for the job saves on a lot of nicks and messed up hands and then I can moonlight as a hand model when times are slow :brows:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> They look store bought :laughing:


 I like those store bought ones.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Sorry but those women are nasty.
> 
> Plus they aren't fat enough for my taste. :laughing:


 What makes them nasty? Please share Peter.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I only wear them on a commercial demo now or if its really cold out. and I prefer the deerskin ones now. They seem to give me the biggest bang for my buck. Got tired of buying the mecanix ones and having them always rip after a week or so. Commercial work can be very tough on your hands.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't work in gloves, never could. I have to feel what in doing. When it does get cold enough for gloves I normally cut the fingers out. 
about the only exception is if I'm working with rigid or fresh ceiling tile.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

the GC that were were working with now ( turner const. ) now makes it mandatory for all trades to wear gloves. they do let us cut off the fingers.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Turner Construction SUCKS.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Turner Construction SUCKS.


 biggest bunch of a-holes in the construction biz. also one of the biggest.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> biggest bunch of a-holes in the construction biz. also one of the biggest.


 They think they are above the laws.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i wear these. have a few pairs of them. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00940481000P?vName=Tools&keyword=gloves


and these are my favorites. 

http://www.mechanix.com/hardware/cg-impact-pro-glove


----------



## germanudo (Sep 7, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> im constantly in ceilings and dealing with tiles... i always wear them. i have fiberglass in my hands.
> 
> i also get it in my hands from my glo-rods



Try to 'spraypaint" your Glow Rods with Hairspray. It works for me.


----------



## slow cooker (Oct 1, 2009)

*Glove gloves gloves, so many gloves so little time*



william1978 said:


> No poll?


I have had a great deal of participation in many different fields, but the most memorable are those with gloves. The longest gloves I ever wore was when i worked for a vet at weekends, man they were long but somehow not quite long enough:001_huh:. Then there was my time as a drag queen when i had t wear some lace gloves, these felt nice and a lot of the other lads from western electric liked me to touch them while i had them on. The thick 2KV orange insulated gloves may have saved me from the HV mishaps but no matter how much I liked them, My mates girl friend liked them better:blink:, my mate would take pics of me and her together and gues what they were also long and just long enough:thumbup:. 

The most hurtful gloves were the boxing gloves, I was forever getting punched all around the ring  with them, boy did these things hurt.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

slow cooker said:


> I have had a great deal of participation in many different fields, but the most memorable are those with gloves. The longest gloves I ever wore was when i worked for a vet at weekends, man they were long but somehow not quite long enough:001_huh:. Then there was my time as a drag queen when i had t wear some lace gloves, these felt nice and a lot of the other lads from western electric liked me to touch them while i had them on. The thick 2KV orange insulated gloves may have saved me from the HV mishaps but no matter how much I liked them, My mates girl friend liked them better:blink:, my mate would take pics of me and her together and gues what they were also long and just long enough:thumbup:.
> 
> The most hurtful gloves were the boxing gloves, I was forever getting punched all around the ring  with them, boy did these things hurt.


 What are you getting at?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

germanudo said:


> Try to 'spraypaint" your Glow Rods with Hairspray. It works for me.


poly urathane works even better... but im lazy


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What are you getting at?


I think he's telling us he worked for a vet, as a drag queen, as a lineman and a boxer. Oh, and apparently as a raving lunatic as well. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I think he's telling us he worked for a vet, as a drag queen, as a lineman and a boxer. Oh, and apparently as a raving lunatic as well. :laughing:


 I think you are right.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I think you are right.


Of course I'm right. I'm always right. :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Of course I'm right. I'm always right. :thumbsup:


 Yes, Peter all mighty.:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

slow cooker said:


> i have had a great deal of participation in many different fields, but the most memorable are those with gloves. The longest gloves i ever wore was when i worked for a vet at weekends, man they were long but somehow not quite long enough:001_huh:. then there was my time as a drag queen when i had t wear some lace gloves, these felt nice and a lot of the other lads from western electric liked me to touch them while i had them on. the thick 2kv orange insulated gloves may have saved me from the hv mishaps but no matter how much i liked them, my mates girl friend liked them better:blink:, my mate would take pics of me and her together and gues what they were also long and just long enough:thumbup:.
> 
> The most hurtful gloves were the boxing gloves, i was forever getting punched all around the ring  With them, boy did these things hurt.



"don't ask don't tale"


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I usually wear gloves, the mechanics type for most stuff and leather for wire pulling, I think they are very much worth getting used too, for more reasons than just keeping the wife happy.


----------



## slow cooker (Oct 1, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What are you getting at?


Its a complex metaphormaster William, aimed at engaging your thought process around the journey of where the gloves will take you. dawning the glove is the begining of something less natural, the fact that you need a glove suggests you would be unable to complete the act in your natural state.
Like they say in the movies...feel the force luke... go beyond the act and open up your soul and be humbled by the the two paths. your path that led you to a given point and the gloves path. Then triumph in the joyous occasion that the coincidence of both you and the glove are sharing the same space and time and about to merge as one. this merging creating a unique synergy where you are both reliant on each other to complete a task. Value this moment...do not be frivolus and waste it a unique oportunity for both you and the glove to perform as a team performing an outstanding achievement the best you can... this is why it is important to select the correct glove for the job.


----------



## shakey pete (Oct 2, 2009)

*fair dinkum!*



slow cooker said:


> Its a complex metaphormaster William, aimed at engaging your thought process around the journey of where the gloves will take you. dawning the glove is the begining of something less natural, the fact that you need a glove suggests you would be unable to complete the act in your natural state.
> Like they say in the movies...feel the force luke... go beyond the act and open up your soul and be humbled by the the two paths. your path that led you to a given point and the gloves path. Then triumph in the joyous occasion that the coincidence of both you and the glove are sharing the same space and time and about to merge as one. this merging creating a unique synergy where you are both reliant on each other to complete a task. Value this moment...do not be frivolus and waste it a unique oportunity for both you and the glove to perform as a team performing an outstanding achievement the best you can... this is why it is important to select the correct glove for the job.


 i'm not familiar with about 3/4 of the words used in this rant but i think i get it.... is slow cooker trying to tell william he would like to use him as a glove puppet? happy days ladies... pub crawl time :drink:


----------

